# How many of you would be interested in chaga



## Swagner

I recently purchased some land in Vermont. Upon a walk this weekend me and the wife discovered some beautiful chaga. It doesn't get harvested for a bit yet. The tree has to go dormant before cutting off. Ive read that it sells for $25 or more a pound. Am just curious what if any the interest in it is. Thanks.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Don't know what it is?


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Me neither??? Interested though!


----------



## Forcast

Inonotus obliquus, commonly known as chaga mushroom, is a fungus in Hymenochaetaceae family. It is parasitic on birch and other trees. The sterile conk is irregularly formed and has the appearance of burnt charcoal. Wikipedia
? I always thought it was a fairy shelf


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Forcast said:


> Inonotus obliquus, commonly known as chaga mushroom, is a fungus in Hymenochaetaceae family. It is parasitic on birch and other trees. The sterile conk is irregularly formed and has the appearance of burnt charcoal. Wikipedia
> ? I always thought it was a fairy shelf




Ok ok ....thank you for that most impressive definition! 

However,I'm still clueless as to what its use/uses are! LOL Can you please enlighten us? :shrug:


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Me too? Can you cook with it without getting poisoned?


----------



## pmondo

its a Medicinal mushroom not a food mushroom


----------



## blu_redneck

I'd be interested!


----------



## FireMaker

Traditional fire starting material that will take a spark and glow very hot. Place in tender and blow into flame. Makes exceptional tea. Also is used for a bunch of medical issues. I don't worry about when to harvest. When I need some I pull it off and use it.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Sounds awesome! I think we may have some of that on our land as well. Can you share any pictures with us? I'm still interested! Thank you.


----------



## FireMaker

Looks like a black nasty cancer on birch trees. I don't have pictures. You can look up tender fungus or chaga.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

​


FireMaker said:


> Looks like a black nasty cancer on birch trees. I don't have pictures. You can look up tender fungus or chaga.


Thank you, I'll do just that. 

Swagner- Are you selling or giving any away? Or still just wanting to know the interests in it? (As previously mentioned)


----------



## obleo+6

I'll take a pound for that! Sent you a PM.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Again,it doesn't say that any is in fact for sale. It just states that he wants to know "if" anyone "would" be interested. I believe he's just trying to get an idea on how popular and in demand it might be. Get a feel for a reasonable price as well. 
I'm still waiting for an answer as to if it "is" actually "for sale"!!! LOL

GOD BLESS!
Glory


----------



## obleo+6

GLORY-JASMINE said:


> Again,it doesn't say that any is in fact for sale. It just states that he wants to know "if" anyone "would" be interested. I believe he's just trying to get an idea on how popular and in demand it might be. Get a feel for a reasonable price as well.
> I'm still waiting for an answer as to if it "is" actually "for sale"!!! LOL
> 
> GOD BLESS!
> Glory


Guess not enough coffee and speed reading at my age could be a dangerous thing...lol.

Would rather buy from board members first than willy-nilly on the net,

Thanks for bringing that to my attention. Will also wait and see.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

obleo+6 said:


> Guess not enough coffee and speed reading at my age could be a dangerous thing...lol.
> 
> Would rather buy from board members first than willy-nilly on the net,
> 
> Thanks for bringing that to my attention. Will also wait and see.



Awe I'm sorry if I sounded at all rude. Not my intention. I understand that! At first,it does sound like its for sale. But then after a double glance,I'm like ohhhhh ok ...not too sure about this!!! Lol yep I agree. Although I'm not too sure of the difference? Yikes! Absolutely you're welcome! 

God bless,Glory


----------



## obleo+6

No problem GJ...didn't take it as you being rude at all...I'm just older than the hills, and the dirt and the rocks, so my mis-understandings happen more often than I'd like...lol.

And yeah, if he's got a boatload, maybe, of chaga, and wants to make some money before it's no good any more, get to gathering them off the trees and get them up here on the board! Please oh, please.

Lots of good info out there for chaga and I'd like to have some in my stock but, like I said, I'd like to buy from board members before I go out in to the outer atmosphere and buy from a total stranger. But that's just me.

Here's hoping he makes his mind up soon...and I'll wait, patiently...that's what old people do, wait patiently


----------



## Swagner

Morning everyone. Sorry for lack of responses. Life as always has thrown a few curve balls. I was in fact looking to see what kind of interest their was in selling it. I haven't been up their yet this year and might not. I've read every where that it needs to be harvested in tree dormancy time for best results. If I get a chance to get up and get it cut off I will let everyone know. Thanks again for all your interests


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Swagner said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry for lack of responses. Life as always has thrown a few curve balls. I was in fact looking to see what kind of interest their was in selling it. I haven't been up their yet this year and might not. I've read every where that it needs to be harvested in tree dormancy time for best results. If I get a chance to get up and get it cut off I will let everyone know. Thanks again for all your interests




Thanks for responding! Yes we've been patiently waiting..... So do you think,at some point,you might be interested in selling any? I mean,how did your experiment ,with seeing what the actual interests are, turn out? I guess there're a few of us who'd like to know if you're "ever" wanting to sell any.  

God bless!

Glory

Ps....I think we all understand "life". No worries about being busy.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

obleo+6 said:


> No problem GJ...didn't take it as you being rude at all...I'm just older than the hills, and the dirt and the rocks, so my mis-understandings happen more often than I'd like...lol.
> 
> And yeah, if he's got a boatload, maybe, of chaga, and wants to make some money before it's no good any more, get to gathering them off the trees and get them up here on the board! Please oh, please.
> 
> Lots of good info out there for chaga and I'd like to have some in my stock but, like I said, I'd like to buy from board members before I go out in to the outer atmosphere and buy from a total stranger. But that's just me.
> 
> Here's hoping he makes his mind up soon...and I'll wait, patiently...that's what old people do, wait patiently


Awe I'm so glad.  Well then if that's your story,and you're sticking to it.....I suppose I can let that "brainfart" of a moment go....... so do you know Jesus....personally? Lol Wouldn't that be too cool!!!!!! 

God bless!!
Glory


----------



## SueMc

My daughter and SIL send it to me from Maine. This is the website that I use to learn about preparation, etc.
http://www.chagahq.com/


----------

